# thinnest wheel spacer ever...where can I find?



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

I bought these LM-R replica wheels for my 08 R32 in +45et:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...arting-399-00-SET-OF-4-RIMS-HURRY-LIMITED-QTY

Well, as it turns out, the just barely rub my front caliper carriers. I ended up getting some 5mm spacers that I had to make it work...but now they stick out too much and I would like to get some 1mm or 1.5mm spacers but can't seem to find them.

Do they exist?


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Thr smallest Ive seen is 3 mm from ecs. As for 1 mm thats pretty thin... Thats like the layer of paint on the calipers. Are you sure you only need 1 mm? Not that i would condone it but if it is in fact its 1mm...ive seen people sand the tip of their calipers off to clear their wheels, I assume its the back of the center of the calipers. I want to reiterate...that I have no opinions but I am just offering you what Ive seen. You can google shaving caliperS. 

Is it the front or back that sticks out too much for you? A little surprised it wont clear? But then again you have R calipers. is your car lowered? Most people with run stretch tires for wide wheels and add a little camber in the rear to fit. Have you thought those things? 

I want to repeat. I am not suggesting you shave your calipers before I get flamed here.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

It's so little that I can forcefully spin the wheel ( scratching my calipers paint off so I had to redo one of my calipers ). I could shave the calipers but figure getting a tiny spacer should solve the problem. Heck, I may even be able to make my own from a sheet of stainless steel or something. I don't see too thin being and issue since it's sandwiched in between the wheel and disc. Kinda like a head gasket...lol.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

If you make yours the problem is its unlikely to be hubcentric and cause vibration. 
I have 3mm ones and i still have a little, some people get none some people get some.


----------

